# Appletviewer funktioniert nicht



## Maximaltime (22. Jan 2012)

Hallo Leute,

bräuchte möglichst schnell Hilfe da die Klausuren anstehen und mein Appletviewer nicht funktioniert.
Arbeite mit Textpad und Java und Javac funktioniert einwandfrei. Bei Appletviewer kommt jedoch folgende Meldung: I/O-Ausnahme beim Lesen von C:\.......Dateipfad <Das System kann die angegeben Datei nicht finden>

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen
Umgebungsvariablen sollten auch stimmen, da ja Java und der Compiler funktionieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Maximaltime


----------



## Gast2 (22. Jan 2012)

> <Das System kann die angegeben Datei nicht finden>


Dann ist der Pfad zur HTML Datei falsch.


----------



## Maximaltime (22. Jan 2012)

Welcher HTML Pfad? Was müsste ich ändern? Speicher nach wie vor die Datei als .Java und benutz dann den Java appletviewer.exe


----------



## Gast2 (22. Jan 2012)

Hab selbst noch nicht viel mit dem Appletviewer gemacht, aber soweit ich das weiß muss man dem Appletviewer ne HTML angeben.

Eine einfache HTML Datei könnte bei dir so aussehen:

```
<html>
<head>
</head>
<body>
<Applet code="DeinApplet.class" width="200" height="200"></Applet>
</body>
</html>
```

[EDIT]
Nähere Infos zum Thema Applets findest du auch in der FAQ:
http://www.java-forum.org/applets/4482-verweigert-browser-anzeige-java-applets.html
[/EDIT]


----------



## Maximaltime (22. Jan 2012)

Das muss auch direkt im Textpad ohne einen externen Browser gehen ohne eine Html Datei, mit einer .Java Datei. Wie könnte der oben genannte Fehler sonst noch beseitigt werden? Trotzdem danke schonmal für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Gast2 (22. Jan 2012)

Ja nen externen Browser brauchst du ja auch nicht, das übernimmt ja der Appletviewer für dich. Aber du brauchst ne HTML Datei.


----------



## Maximaltime (22. Jan 2012)

Klappt überhaupt nicht. Ich kenn mich auch 0 mit HTML aus. Wie bekomm ich nun die Fehlermeldung weg?
Habs bei Kommilitonen auch schon gesehen das sie einfach mit einer .Java Datei den appletviewer öffnen und schon ist es da. Ohne HTML!


----------



## Maximaltime (22. Jan 2012)

Selbst wenn ich dem appletviewer.exe eine html Datei liefer die z.b. so aussieht



```
html>
<head>
<title>A Simple Applet<title>
</head>

<body>
<h2>A Simple Applet</h2>
<br>
<applet code="ScrollbarRGB.class" width=400 height=200>
</applet>
<body>
</html>
```


mit der ScrollbarRGB.class in dem gleichen Ordner kommt die Meldung


----------



## Gast2 (22. Jan 2012)

Dann stimmt was mit deinem Pfad nicht.
Mit dem Appletviewer kann ich Problemlos ne HTML Datei mit Applet anzeigen lassen.

Wie schaut deine Verzeichnisstruktur aus? Wie (und von wo) startest du den appletviewer?


----------



## Maximaltime (22. Jan 2012)

C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.7.0_02\bin

Da ist mein Appletviewer.exe drin. Diesen rufe ich direkt in Textpad auf. Möglicherweise sind da auch falsche Variablen drin. Befehl ist:C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.7.0_02\bin 
Parameter:§BaseName
Ausgangsordner:$FileDir

sonst nichts angekreuzt

Meine PATH variable ist in den jdk\bin ordner gesetzt und in den jre\bin ordner
fehlt dann noch was?


----------



## Maximaltime (22. Jan 2012)

Kann keiner helfen?


----------



## Maximaltime (22. Jan 2012)

set JAVA_HOME
java -version
javac -help


liefern alle ein Ergebnis in cmd aber nach wie vor die selbe Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Gast2 (22. Jan 2012)

ich habe im Ordner x die Dateien TestApplet.class, und Applet.html. Die HTML sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```
<html>
<head>
</head>
<body>
<Applet code="TestApplet.class" width="200" height="200"></Applet>
</body>
</html>
```
Im Ordner x starte ich das ganze dann mit:

```
x> appletviewer Applet.html
```


----------



## Maximaltime (22. Jan 2012)

Selbst wenn ich die HTML Datei dann mit appletviewer starte kommt die gleiche Meldung. Bei Benutzung mit einem Internet Browser kommt auch eine Fehlermeldung


----------



## Maximaltime (22. Jan 2012)

das kommt bei öffnen mit einem Browser:




```
java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: ScrollbarRGB : Unsupported major.minor version 51.0
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClassCond(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadClass0(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager$AppletExecutionRunnable.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Ausnahme: java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: ScrollbarRGB : Unsupported major.minor version 51.0
```


----------



## Maximaltime (22. Jan 2012)

das steht bei User drinnen in einer .appletviewer Datei:


#Benutzerspezifische Eigenschaften für AppletViewer
#Sun Jan 15 11:03:44 CET 2012
http.proxyPort=80
package.restrict.access.sun=true
http.proxyHost=


ist da was falsch?


----------



## Maximaltime (22. Jan 2012)

Thema kann abgehakt werden. Anscheinend muss man bei Befehl in Textpad nur appletviewer.exe eingeben anstatt den kompletten pfad da es sonst nicht funktioniert.


----------

